# هل يوجد مكان في مصر يعطى دورات خاصة بمجال التعدين والبترول والحفر



## ياكوينتا (14 أكتوبر 2008)

هل يوجد مكان في مصر يعطى دورات خاصة بمجال التعدين والبترول والحفر أرجو الافادة 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## وليد عبد المجيد (15 أكتوبر 2008)

فى اماكن كتير بتدى كورسات Welding Inspection على أعلى مستوى 
دى بس اللى اعرفها 

​


----------



## ياكوينتا (15 أكتوبر 2008)

وليد عبد المجيد قال:


> فى اماكن كتير بتدى كورسات Welding Inspection على أعلى مستوى ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


شكرا يا اخى وليد على المساعده

ولكنى كنت اقصد دورات فى ال
Mudengineering =Drilling fluids بشكل خاص............فهل يستطيع احدا من اخواننا فى المنتدى ان يساعدنى وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ياسر سعيد الهادي (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شركة الحفر المصرية بتعمل كورسات ممتازة تابعهم علي النت


----------



## petrolium_engineer (10 يناير 2009)

في شركة جامدة جدا اسمها مهارات الغاز والزيت oil and gas skills
ogs
بتدي دورات في كل حاجة...بس طبعا السعر في العلاالي

في بردو كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين بالسويس.....بتدي كورسات


----------



## abdo tamer (14 مارس 2010)

انا اخذت كورس welding inspection فى الاكاديمية المصرية للحام وهى معتمدة نظرى و عملى وانصحكو بيها للاستعلام 0100090961


----------



## abdo tamer (14 مارس 2010)

دى النمرة بتاعة الاكاديمية للحام فوق


----------



## never_i_forget_u (18 مارس 2010)

في معهد بالمهنديسين يعطي دورات في الحفرو الانتاج و الامن الصناعي و HR ,و osha في الامن اخي الكريم


----------

